

Show HN: Sketch interactive Wireframes with pentotype - wkornewald
http://www.pentotype.com/?hn

======
Stevens
wtf, 4 of the 5 accounts that posted comments were created recently:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5893195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5893195)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5893174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5893174)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5893169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5893169)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5893160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5893160)

~~~
wkornewald
Yeah, we know. We asked our current users to help spread the word, but now we
see that it looks less credible due to the new user accounts. These are real
comments from our users. I'm sorry that this looks like faked by us. :(

------
dantiberian
The first email I get from you since signing up to your list was:

    
    
      Hi,
      we're launching the public pentotype beta on Hacker News. Could you please upvote to help us get on the front page?
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5893115
    
      Thanks a lot,
      Waldemar
    

It made me feel used that the first email you sent me was to tell me to go to
Hacker News to give you upvotes.

~~~
wkornewald
We're really sorry about that. Our previous mail must have gone into your spam
filter, then. We definitely have sent out at least a feedback request to all
subscribed people. Anyway, we're sorry for having abused our mailing list and
we'll make sure that we won't repeat that mistake.

------
jakeasmith
Good stuff. Works well on iOS.

------
michaelbuddy
it's nice. Lots of compettion in this area lately. Good luck.

------
dartdog
Great stuff by some really smart people..

